# Skimmer skiff 14-6 build



## Noah davis (Jul 12, 2018)

Still a lot to come but what do you guys think so far? I'm picking her up on Friday, super stoked. Bobby has been so easy to work with and threw me some good ideas. I'm going with the new yam 25 hoping to get around 27-29 with just me, 10 gallom live well in the back, I'm going to do a power pole micro and 55lb thrust co pilot for summer fishing, is there any thing you guys recommend? How about electronics, i like the Simrad go7 , anyone running the raymarine es? I will be running creeks and back bays for the most part.


----------



## Noah davis (Jul 12, 2018)

Pictures:


----------



## Noah davis (Jul 12, 2018)

More pics


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

In the shallows I do not see a need for electronics cluttering up a skiff. If I was exploring places like ENP or Chockoloskee I would at least want a map and gps unit. 

Skiff looks great and congrats!


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

Cpurvis has the dame set up he can probably give you some numbers on mph same motir and boat as yours.


----------



## CPurvis (Apr 6, 2016)

Also running the new F25hp yamaha. I run 29/30mph loaded down by myself 28/29mph with another person. Stock prop. havnt invested in SS prop yet. but feel free to do some R&D for me and let me know what you come up with LOL. I am running a Atlas micro jacker and I really like it but definitely not a have to have for this skiff. I've had mine for almost a year now and fish it twice a week at least it is a fun little boat you should be happy with this little skiff. Let me know if you have any questions. I would be glad to answer.


----------



## Guest (Oct 2, 2018)

Looks great, congrats!


----------



## Jred (Sep 22, 2013)

I’ve got the same skiff without a live well or gunwales I get 28-30 mph with my Merc 25 2 stroke. I agree with ducknut no need for electronics unless you’re fishing super far from the ramp or around the glades. I don’t even run a battery in mine lol.


----------



## GoGataGo52__20 (Jun 26, 2016)

The American colored boat, I saw this when I was picking mine up. Cool skiff man!


----------



## GoGataGo52__20 (Jun 26, 2016)

In fact you can see my boat in the background haha


----------



## Noah davis (Jul 12, 2018)

Thanks for the info, the yam 25 has electric start so I'll be running a battery. I thought about the micro jacker but sounds like it may not be worth its weight in gold. 29/30 mph would be great, thats all im looking to get. Haha I've heard to stick to aluminum prop because if you run it a ground hard it gives more than ss prop but still doing research on that. Also, cpurvis, what would you say is the roughest water you have been in? Thanks again guys .


----------



## CPurvis (Apr 6, 2016)

Noah davis said:


> Thanks for the info, the yam 25 has electric start so I'll be running a battery. I thought about the micro jacker but sounds like it may not be worth its weight in gold. 29/30 mph would be great, thats all im looking to get. Haha I've heard to stick to aluminum prop because if you run it a ground hard it gives more than ss prop but still doing research on that. Also, cpurvis, what would you say is the roughest water you have been in? Thanks again guys .


I run in some pretty sloppy stuff. I make alot of long runs across a lot of open water. It handles well for a 14 ft skiff but you will get wet. Just have to slow down some. I never fell unsafe. Well except for this one time, but that's a long story Ha!


----------



## gbc11 (Oct 4, 2018)

A few Novembers ago I was fishing the icw and didn’t realize the wind shifted from nw to ne and was cranking when the cold front pushed in. It was bowing strait from trinity to sea wolf park in Galveston. Pushing real 4 plus foot tight rollers in to the Galveston ferry landing area. And I had to cross over from mustang island to the gyb ramp in my ipb 14. I knew it wasn’t smart but I decided to cross it. That was a slow white knuckle ride when the waves where taller then I was sitting in the boat. Lucky I just had to run in the wave trough across. The boat got me home although I would never do that again. The game warden told me I was crazy at gyb.


----------



## GoGataGo52__20 (Jun 26, 2016)

Hmm I dunno, I think I wouldn't have tried this run on my boat and I have the 16. You are a brave man!


----------



## gbc11 (Oct 4, 2018)

My dad fished the B.A.S.S. trail and as a Kid he made damn sure to teach me how to read run and attack unbelievably nasty water growing up It’s knowing how your boat is going to react before it happens and mostly staying calm and thinking clearly. Seat time is a priceless thing in that moment. As I said if I didn’t have a strait shot across in the wave trough I never would have went. And even though I never felt unsafe I didn’t have that warm fuzzy feeling and wouldn’t do it again.


----------



## GoGataGo52__20 (Jun 26, 2016)

I hear ya, just saying your braver then I.


----------

